# 2017 Orbea MX24 Team Disc



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

Just wanted to post a quick report on the arrival of our 2017 Orbea MX24 Team Disk. https://www.orbea.com/gb-en/bicycles/mx-24-team-disc (UK url so you can check out the geometry, US site doesn't show it)

If you are considering a 24" MTB for a kid this Spring, this might be a good one to check out. I read a ton from the "experts" both on this forum and others about what makes a great kids bike. Obviously light weight...but something that kept coming up related to shorter chainstays. It seems lots of bike builders use a rear traigle from their 26" models on their 24" bikes. In any regard, after talking to several custom frame builders it seemed clear a shorter chainstay was key. So I set out comparing all the available options. At the last minute, before purchasing a much more expensive option, I found the MX24. It's a great little build. Most importantly it has a 387mm chainstay! So it is super compact. For reference, the winner in this space seams to be the Trailcraft and their's is 390mm. Its a long story as to how/why I got my hands on one this early here in the states. What I can say is there were only 30 of these bikes sent to the US this year. 25 (now 24) were allocated to Sun & Ski Sports. They plan to put them on the floors sometime in late Feb or early March.

I went with the Team Disk for several reasons. I didn't want a mediocre fork that added cost and weight. At his size a 2.1mm tire at 20 20psi on 24" wheels is as compliant as he needs. Plus its one less moving part to break, squeak or otherwise. Bike is 24.7 lbs out of the box. I am building a set of 24" crest wheels and swapping out several other little bits here and there on our way to sub-20 lbs. I'm looking forward to using this part of the process to start talking parts and such to my son. It's a really slick looking bike. It has that nice Orbea style including Hexatubing and even internal routed shifter cable.

Tons of super helpful info on this forum. Just wanted to contribute a little more in hopes it helps someone else.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

traillite said:


> I went with the Team Disk for several reasons. I didn't want a mediocre fork that added cost and weight. At his size a 2.1mm tire at 20 20psi on 24" wheels is as compliant as he needs. Plus its one less moving part to break, squeak or otherwise. Bike is 24.7 lbs out of the box. I am building a set of 24" crest wheels and swapping out several other little bits here and there on our way to sub-20 lbs. I'm looking forward to using this part of the process to start talking parts and such to my son. It's a really slick looking bike. It has that nice Orbea style including Hexatubing and even internal routed shifter cable.


The RST forks are available from Germany again .... well worth considering for any serious trail use. (and only 1608g so not a big weight) or others have good experience with the Suntour one

I'm guessing you'll keep the tyres until you have built the new wheels... but that should shed a few pounds....

Everything else not trivial looks more like something you might only upgrade when it breaks or wears out.... (i.e. you could upgrade the drivechain but you can just wait until half of it needs replacement anyway...)

Bars, seatposts, pedals etc. will drop you a long way towards the 20lbs for very little $$$ and doing the wheels make sense as you'd hope they will last the entire time they are on the bike.....

It really looks like a really goods base on which to just upgrade as things break or wear....(quite the opposite to the Cannondale we got... where only the forks and frame were worth keeping...)


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Make that 23. =)

I've lurked for many years and I signed up to say thank you for pointing this bike out. I had looked at the big names (Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc.) as well as many of the enthusiast brands (Cleary, Isla, Trailcraft, Norco, etc.) While my son and I drooled over Isla and Trailcraft they are a little out of our price range. So while the Team Disc isn’t bargain basement, it seemed to have had the best price, geometry, components, and upgrade path I could find.

It just arrived this afternoon and out of the box it was 24.5 and looks amazing. I’ll likely be tweaking things as I get his feedback and we get closer to warmer weather.

I’ll try and to post some pictures shortly. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

My daughter needs a new mountainbike, thanks for bring this one to my attention, there's a dealer not far from me. Post pics once it's built up.


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Apologies for the pic quality - It was about 10 degrees outside this morning. If there is anything specific you'd like to see I can take more pics.

It comes with pedals but we're waiting on a set that are a little larger and a little less plastic/slippery.

As Trailite mentioned, and when I was talking to Orbea they said that this model was a limited run and about 30 were sent to the US. 25 went to Sun and Ski sports and 2 went to Bicycle Outlet in Springfield Missouri. There might be a few others floating around out there. they did also confirm that they are planning a 2018 model.


----------



## Ötzi (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, it's a good looking bike.

I currently live in Italy, so the limited distribution in the US doesn't affect me.


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

*First mods*

SWAPPED
- Pedals to Race Face for wider platform and color match
- Hope skewers for color match and a fractional weight loss (really in prep for news wheels)
- 32 tooth Race Face chain ring for color match and fractional weight loss
- 50mm stem to shorten reach and color match

REMOVED
- Bash guard

ADDED 
- Bell
- Handlebar light mount
- Left Hand bottle cage

24.45lbs

Net Weight loss: .25 lbs

Pretty happy to get a slight drop when adding bell and light mount. Real weight loss from wheels and eventual seat, seat post, and handle bar.


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Trailite - We're on the path to build near identical bikes. The Chester pedals come Monday. I was thinking I'd swap out the 70mm stem for an old 50mm Thomson I have and I already had a 32 tooth RF ring from my daughter's bike. 

I'm going to keep the wheels stock for now, but plan on swapping for Rocket Ron's and a tubeless setup.

Nice work and a good looking bike. =)


----------



## mrgiant (Feb 7, 2010)

ordered one from sun and ski for my son. expected to arrive tomorrow.

no plans to swap any parts just now. <-- that's what i told the wife.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Anybody know the length on the crank arms? 

Also, Rothfoo, Trailite...how tall/old are your kids? 

My son is 8, and around 51", and I'm thinking about this bike for him. Might be a little bit of a stretch, but I think he'll be ok. He's starting to out size his 20. I'll shorten the cranks, throw on a shorter stem to start. 

Wish someone in my area had one I could have him throw a leg over for size sense.


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey. My son will be 9 in June and is a hair under 50 inches. Most of his height in his torso at the moment. I took out the calibers and it looks like the crank arms areabout 150mm from the center of the bottom bracket to the center of pedal bolt. Hope that helps


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yup, sure does my friend, thanks a bunch! I will probably either shorten them or grab shorter ones until he can use them. 

What are those stock rims looking like internally? How's their width? See any issues with getting them to seal up tubeless? I know the SB8's will work, I got them to seal pretty well on some lesser rims on my sons current 20". 

Looking forward to getting this bike for him.


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

I didn't take the tire off to check (more on that in a bit) but from the website they should be 23 internal.

Jante

They were taped from the factory, and while I swapped the SB8's for Rocket Rons, I was able to get them to seat and setup tubeless. With that said, I had more trouble setting them to hold air and had to reseat them with more sealent and a Co2 but now they are holding the same amount of air for the last 3-4 weeks (give or take a pound or two)

Hope it helps and let me know if there is anything more I can provide!


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

Mine is 8 yrs old, 49 inches tall. Cranks are 152mm. I think yours is on the front end of the sweet spot for this bike.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! This definitely helps a lot. He rode another friends Zaskar 24 yesterday for a little bit and was pretty excited about the MX. Both of those bikes have pretty close geo so it gave him a good idea of how his next bike will feel.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh also, can either of you tell me what sort of disc mounts the frame and fork have? Are they post mount or ISO? Can't really tell from the pics.

Edit: Was able to see from different pics that they are ISO.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

From what I can tell on Orbea's web the chainstays are 387mm 
Can anyone confirm that because I'm looking for a new 24er frame that is at least shorter chainstays than my 27.5er.... (420mm) ... and the only options I found so far are either a Transition Ripcord (at least I should be able to buy frame only) or a Norco 24... Some are even longer like the Cube 24 has 426mm chainstays on a 24" wheel...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

The Trailcrafts are pretty short as well, at I think 385. Also check the Spawns. I think they were around 390, but I haven't checked them out since last fall.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Weird, just went to site to see what's new, and it looks like the Savage 24 is missing.


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

Steve-XtC said:


> From what I can tell on Orbea's web the chainstays are 387mm
> Can anyone confirm that because I'm looking for a new 24er frame that is at least shorter chainstays than my 27.5er.... (420mm) ... and the only options I found so far are either a Transition Ripcord (at least I should be able to buy frame only) or a Norco 24... Some are even longer like the Cube 24 has 426mm chainstays on a 24" wheel...


Confirmed 387 on MX24


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Good grief!....I think I just scored the last one of these in the country. Sun and Ski is already sold out. Orbea definitely should have made a bunch more of these.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

jochribs said:


> The Trailcrafts are pretty short as well, at I think 385. Also check the Spawns. I think they were around 390, but I haven't checked them out since last fall.


Thanks... yep the trailcraft are shorter...



trailite said:


> Confirmed 387 on MX24


Thanks, that looks like a cheaper option .. not sure what trailcraft would cost to ship to the UK but the frame is $500 to start.. I'm figuring* if *I go for an expensive option it would definitely be FS... and keep his present bike (Cannondale Race 24) for XC only.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

jochribs said:


> Weird, just went to site to see what's new, and it looks like the Savage 24 is missing.


That is strange. Maybe they're about to launch a new 24" hardtail? Weird time of year to be out of stock and it seems unlikely they would drop that category from their lineup completely.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Agree totally. In fact, last summer/fall I was asking them about the Savage 24, and if there was something different coming that I should hold off on getting the current one for, and she wrote back saying that there was something in the works that had some big changes. 

Just surprised it's not up yet. I wonder if it's going to have the dedicated 24" RST Snyper. I'm waiting on that to put on this Orbea.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry for the repeated questions here guys, but can either of you (Traillite,Rothfoo) let me know a few more details? 

Can you tell me what the BB shell width is? Are the hubs decent? Loose ball and cone or sealed? Mines on order, but probably won't be here till Monday, and we'll be away until Wednesday. Just itching to start dialing this thing in...


----------



## rjwess (Apr 18, 2017)

I just purchased this bike Monday and I was looking up some reviews on the bike and this thread came up. I was looking at Cleary bikes and Kona Shred and for the price point and components it looked like a good deal. Should arrive Thursday.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome to MTBR man!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Rothfoo, Traillite...either of you guys weigh the wheels yet? Any other parts?


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

I haven't weighed any parts. Only the complete bike.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I should have the bike by Wednesday. I'll start weighing and posting if anyone cares to know. 
I've got cranks on way already and plan for a shorter stem too as a first step. So as I strip I'll start putting these numbers up. After that, wheels.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Got the bike last Friday. Pretty impressed with it. Surprised by just how heavy a lot of the easily replaceable parts are. I replaced the bars, grips, stem and cranks, and the bike is sitting at 23lbs. at the moment.

I see 19lbs being obtainable if the fork stays rigid. Maybe 20.5 with an older SID.


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

^ looks great! I am so impressed with the 20" that when the time comes I'll most likely go with the 24 for my son. I'm a few years off though, he is 6 and smaller than an average 5 year old.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Dicky. Ha, that means you have time to throw some money at the 20! I'm pretty convinced that these frames are pretty light, and with some smart wheel builds they can get pretty respectable in the weight department. Not to mention that the rotors on these are centerlock (which I really like) but even the spiders (and lockrings!)are steel! Holy cow, the things are pigs for sure.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh, of note for the 24 at least...the geo sheet says that the head angle is 66...and it definitely is not. I had a pretty strong feeling just looking at the pics of the bikes that that wasn't possible, but I have confirmed it with the bike in hand. The head angle is actually at right around 70.5 This is good because it gives a little leeway with the fork length that can be put on there. The fork length on this is actually more like 408mm rather than the 420 that is specced in the geo, so running an older SID will bring it to around 69.5...70 if accounting for running sag.


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

jochribs said:


> Thanks Dicky. Ha, that means you have time to throw some money at the 20!


I have to buy my wife a new bike first. She is currently riding my 17 year old Trek that has been beat up over the years. She just recently let me teach her to ride a bike.

This weekend will determine what she gets. It will be her first ever trip out to the trails, and if she likes mountain biking, then I'll get her a new one, if she does not like trail riding then I will get her one of the beach cruisers that she drools over every time we go to the bike shop across the street from our house. They are "pretty"...


----------



## Rothfoo (Feb 7, 2017)

Jochribs - 

Congrats! It's a great bike and has a lot of potential. I went back through my notes and I had weights for everything but the bars. Out of total laziness I was wondering... Do you have the stock bars laying around? I'd prefer not to have to pull everything off the bike if you have them at hand. I'd owe you one!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

No worries Rothfoo, are you looking for the weight of the stock risers? If so, they are 231gr. 

They aren't too bad weight wise. Nice profile to them too. 

Just upgraded the pedals to some Redline Monsters.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Been a little while since anyone's posted in this thread. Figured I'd post some pics of my boys rig. Sitting at 22.00 by way of my Feedback Sports scale. Going to build new wheels, and throw on a One Up or Wolftooth etc. 40t cog out back. Climbs pretty well with it as it is with 30x36, but I think 30x40 will be a nice bail out when needed. Fork isn't a SID, it's an old 1997 Judy I had collecting dust, so I pulled one sides elastomer stack, found some new SID lowers for cheap, and waalaa...a surprisingly supple fork that weighs about 1350gr. and has a short A2C. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Build thread for sure.

Side note and not trying to high jack but does anyone know the weight on the 2017 Orbea MX 24 trail by any chance?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Hemijer, I don't know the weight if the 24 Trail, but I do know the weight of the 24 Team Disc was 24.5 with pedals. The rigid fork was about 850 grams if I remember right. (I had all of these weights written down, but recent moved and don't know where that stuff got off to, lol). If you can find the weight of the fork on the Trail, you could figure out the difference. I'm guessing the weight on the Trail is going to be around 25.5 or so. 

Not bad, and weight can be shaved with things like going tubeless with different tires (the SB8's on these are wire beaded, better to get foldable SB8's or Rocket Ron's), losing the steel spider rotors, and swapping in some xt or xtr rotors etc. ( the hubs are centerlock) and swapping out the seat post and bars for lighter ones. That will shave about 2.5 pounds maybe a little more. Biggest difference will come from losing the tubes and some lighter tires.

The wheels I have planned will shave another 2 pounds. The wheels are pretty heavy on these 24's.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks

The XCR fork is just over 1800g based on what I have researched so guess have to add about 2 pounds. More leaning towards the Clearly Mearkat at the moment since it is available, one comparison point is the Clearly has longer chainstays which I guess for a kid is ok. I do like Shimano 10 speed drivetrain and brakes on this Orbea, mainly because I have plenty of compatible parts laying around.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes you're right on the weight. Not sure how I botched that number. 

I'd still lean towards the Orbea for the reasons you brought up. It was the same situation for me...I had a lot of really good parts that could go towards the bike. Some from his 20" and some that were mine and would now be fitting for him. 

I don't really like the Cleary geometry myself. Same with the Commencal. They're just too long in the rear, in my opinion. It's basically the same geo that the big guys are still in the dark ages about. 

I know I sound biased, but I think the Orbea is going to be more satisfying. The pounds come off pretty easily. The wheels are already taped with Tesa tape (Stan's). Regular press valves seat in the Schrader drilled rims. Just need some fold ups. The tubes weighed 170gr each. That's 3/4 pound right there if you don't go lighter with tires...but R-Rons will drop you another 100gr or so. 

I have a weight list that I made...I'll see if I can find it. With that you can pick and choose parts comparatively. The Trail and the Team Disc are essentially the same bike, save for the fork and the color scheme. 

I thought that I'd seen the Trail on Jenson?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

jochribs said:


> The Trail and the Team Disc are essentially the same bike, save for the fork and the color scheme.


From what I can see they are all the same frame... they all get disc mounts (same on the 20)

I really like the Orbea's ... to late for me and Jnr but I think the geometry is way better than most. I played with the website where it says you can customise during purchase but it's not worked for me (on UK site) because I was considering buying the cheapest 24 frame (bike) they do and throwing away the components (as the Cannondale we have has the opposite geometry and is out and out XC)

In the end as Jnr wants to keep racing XC* (I'm less fussed) we kept the Cannondale for XC and I got the Norco for trail and DH.

*I have nothing against him racing XC except I'd rather be riding with him which I can't and I can't then have a go myself as he'd be left alone ... and he needs to take it more seriously if I'm giving up my weekends driving him round the country  I know he's 7 but chatting whilst waiting for the start whistle etc. is just too casual....

The long chain stays are great in XC but they did nothing for his non-XC technique....


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

Well. My son’s bikes, both his MX24 and a cool little We the People, BMX bike were stolen out of our garage last night. I came back to the forum to get the pic I posted. Had to have been kids specifically trying to get his bikes. They stepped over a brand new Stihl chainsaw and several bags of tools then removed his bikes that hung beside my Moots and wife’s carbon Niner. Both XTR builds. Please let me know if any of you are interested in selling your MX24. He’s growing fast and will be ready for 26 before too long but I have 2 more behind him. So i’d rather him spend this season on a 24. Anyway...happy riding!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh man, that blows.


----------



## mimble (Apr 10, 2018)

jochribs said:


> I have a weight list that I made...


Hi there! I know this thread's a few months old now, but I joined MTBR just so I could ask you if you happen to still have the weight list!

Cheers.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Mimble, unfortunately that list never made it with us when we moved west. I'm sorry man.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

mimble: I started a generic weight list.... if you look under posts I started you should find it. (You can weigh against what you measure)

As you will see above my own kid has a Cannondale Frame but one of his buddies got a MX24 and his dad and I upgraded it. (We did this in 3-4 hours so there wasn't time for a proper weigh .. sorry but I can give you generics and what I remember)

The best generic advice is do as I say not what I did ... (actually I did this on his FS) but the important thing COST wise is decide what "level of upgrades" you are going for and then stick to it... I seriously botched this on his cannondale... and ended up doing half measures...that cost me more in the long run.

So the RST F1rst Fork is 1670g ... (I weighed ours with no remote and its actually a few grams less) it also works VERY well for what it is (XC/light trail) considering the price.
(We have used it on proper lift assisted DH .... it didn't break and too out some sting but its not really the right fork for the job)

Wheels ... I guess its a do or don't ... We have some 32H Stans Crest ... on Novatec D771/D772 and *because they were on sale for 33% *it also has CX-ray spokes... 
These are incredibly strong and light... but I don't think I'd spring for full price on CX-Ray... (These are virtually indestructible.... I've used his bike for some fairly rough stuff he hasn't ridden... forks locked out) and even with my weight these wheels are solid...

DRIVE CHAIN: Cassette... I didn't check the newer Shimano but the 10 speed the XT cassette is significantly lighter than the SLX one... (if you want to save weight then I'd say the difference in cost is worth it)

Shifters/brakes... 
The older SLX works as well as XT... except for the easier bite point adjustment...
The calipers are IDENTICAL except labels... You can actually use a left/right from SLX/XT they are that identical.... even the thread for the bolt vs split pin...

We replaced side pull on his Cannondale.... it seems like a weight penalty but its not as big as you think.... if you weigh hoses/cables as well as level/caliper then the hose and cable make up for the weight of the rotors. I don't remember EXACTLY but the weight difference was trivial with 160mm 80g rotors.... then removing the mounting bosses I think it was so close in weight vs completely different braking.

Biggest decision IMHO is cranks and BB - square taper or upgrade to external BB. 
Its down to marginal gains....

Saddle was surprisingly light... but bars/seatpost/stem etc. got replaced anyway.


----------



## mimble (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi there Steve,

Thank you so much for your thorough and really informative reply! I have subsequently discovered that the Orbea won't be back in stock here until August or so. So plenty of time to plan my attack and find parts cheaply, I hope.

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

FWIW, the MX 24 trail seems to be in stock. Its only $80 more.


----------



## type (Aug 25, 2018)

*Chainring and cranks details?*



traillite said:


> SWAPPED
> - Pedals to Race Face for wider platform and color match
> - Hope skewers for color match and a fractional weight loss (really in prep for news wheels)
> - 32 tooth Race Face chain ring for color match and fractional weight loss
> ...


Hi, fantastic thread here as I'm about the pull the trigger on this bike. A few questions, please:

I'm going to remove the bashguard also and replace the chainring with an orange one: most likely RaceFace or Hope in the 30 or 32t. Can you confirm the number of bolts (I assume 4) and the BCD as 104 on the stock chainset?

Also, has anyone tried fitting a narrower CX/touring style tyre on this? 2.1" is a bit overkill for what he needs as it's mostly road (hence prefer rigid fork and for other reasons) with some light trails. Choice seems to be very limited for 24" wheels.

There are the well regarded Schwalbe Marathon Touring tyre (1.75" with enough tread) but they are heavy at around 730g compared to the c.500g of the stock tyres.

There's the Maxxis DTH, which is a 1.75" BMX tyre, very light at 450g and I've seen it used on a 24" MTB. The tread is a bit less knobbly so hopefully less rolling resistance. Bit expensive though, for what may be slight gains, in terms of speed.

Then there is an XLC Street X 24" tyre, also 1.75% with similar thread to the Schwalbe. Cheap, but can't find any reviews or even specs on the weight.

P.S. Orbea website seems to be still peddling this model from 2017 as the 2019 model. I've asked if there have been any changes but I'm not expecting a response as the truthful answer would probably be "er....no."

Thanks!


----------



## traillite (May 5, 2013)

Yep. 4 bolt. I went to Racing Ralphs and would have gone wider if I could. I want max max traction even if increasing rolling resistance . Don’t see why narrower would be any trouble though.


----------



## type (Aug 25, 2018)

traillite said:


> Yep. 4 bolt. I went to Racing Ralphs and would have gone wider if I could. I want max max traction even if increasing rolling resistance . Don't see why narrower would be any trouble though.


Thanks. I bought the bike today for a really good price of £369 and I went for Schwalbe 1&3/8ths" Delta Cruisers for £7 a piece. The stock Maxxis tyres will be good for the winter in the wet North of England.

I searched long and hard and there is nothing that comes close to this bike for quality, even for $200 more, and that's valid 2 years after it was released.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

type said:


> Thanks. I bought the bike today for a really good price of £369 and I went for Schwalbe 1&3/8ths" Delta Cruisers for £7 a piece. The stock Maxxis tyres will be good for the winter in the wet North of England.
> 
> I searched long and hard and there is nothing that comes close to this bike for quality, even for $200 more, and that's valid 2 years after it was released.


Yep, this bike was a solid winner. Good effective reach that is good for a range in growth with different stems over that time, and a good all-around geo that can handle tweaks in fork length without getting weird.

The only thing that could be an issue with putting a much smaller tire on it is the change in BB height, but riding it in road situations should be fine. I changed the cranks on my sons to a much shorter 2 peice crank, as the 152's are a bit long in my opinion.


----------



## Mufflerflux (Aug 28, 2018)

type said:


> Thanks. I bought the bike today for a really good price of £369 and I went for Schwalbe 1&3/8ths" Delta Cruisers for £7 a piece. The stock Maxxis tyres will be good for the winter in the wet North of England.
> 
> I searched long and hard and there is nothing that comes close to this bike for quality, even for $200 more, and that's valid 2 years after it was released.


Hi. I've got one on order too, I thought it came with SB8s? What tyres did yours come with?

Do you think you'd get a 2.4 Hans Dampf in both ends, or failing that, just the fork?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

type said:


> Thanks. I bought the bike today for a really good price of £369 and I went for Schwalbe 1&3/8ths" Delta Cruisers for £7 a piece. The stock Maxxis tyres will be good for the winter in the wet North of England.
> 
> I searched long and hard and there is nothing that comes close to this bike for quality, even for $200 more, and that's valid 2 years after it was released.


Bikediscount do the rocket ron's very cheap. (Best to combine with something for postage though)

These work pretty good unless you are riding lots of rock.... (don't want to curse them but yet to puncture and the sealant not work) ... I rode Guisburn forest on racing ralph's once... and barely got round.(quite a few will it seal moments).. but the rocket's with a kids weight were fine. 
They also shed mud pretty well and the grip is pretty decent in mud...

When we ride rock gardens and DH we stick on a 2.4 Maxxis downhill carcass tyre but it weighs more than the wheel... and its really draggy for pedalling. I'm sure somewhere like the full Guisburn loop would be painful him pedalling on the DH carcass.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Mufflerflux said:


> Hi. I've got one on order too, I thought it came with SB8s? What tyres did yours come with?
> 
> Do you think you'd get a 2.4 Hans Dampf in both ends, or failing that, just the fork?


There's a healthy amount of room in the frame for more volume if that's what you're wondering. I think a 2.6 might even fit.


----------



## Mufflerflux (Aug 28, 2018)

Spot on, thanks @jochribs. We do a lot of riding in the woods, and wet roots and boggy turns are a month away... They might be too heavy, but I suspect he’ll barely care about the weight once he feels the grip


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

We have a 2.4 Fat Albert on the rear ... it's quite light (you can look up the difference with the Hans Dampf) but he most definitely notices the extra drag over his 2.1 Rocket Ron's. 

Granted he has the heavy Maxxis on the front but we ride much much slower and less distance on non-tech climbs. We have a local spot we session and its only about a mile or so each way and 400'-500' of climbing. We would do this 15 times on the RR but by the 8-9th time on the big tyres he's complaining and asking for a rest half way up or using 1st gear (which he might as well push). 

After that riding becomes less pleasurable quite quickly ... 
If you scale up then the 2.4 is pretty much fat bike for a 27.5.... and I think at least some of this is psychological in that the extra effort gets sucked away so he loses motivation to put in the extra effort. As with most kids stuff, everything is like adults but more so... 
I'd usually be running a Dampf on the back and Mary on the front and I can tell the difference (obviously) but it seems to hit Jnr much more. 

So we use the bigger tyres with caution ... great in the right place but I wouldn't want them as the 'only tire'.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Mufflerflux said:


> Spot on, thanks @jochribs. We do a lot of riding in the woods, and wet roots and boggy turns are a month away... They might be too heavy, but I suspect he'll barely care about the weight once he feels the grip


I think Steve might have mentioned already, bit a set of Rocket Ron's are a great tire. Not HUGE volume, but they work great for my son. There are also Crown Gem's from Vee that have great tread and I think a little more volume than the RR's. They're also heavier. Then there are the tires that Spawn has out as well which I think are 2.4. Don't know much about them. Seemed a bit over kill for us. I ride Ikons myself in all types of terrain.


----------

